# Webasto Heater



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

Anyone know anything about Webasto heaters??
I have one in my Fiat Ducato and it starts from cold and runs for a few minutes but doesn´t cut in. If I run the engine for just a few minutes and switch off I can start the heater again and it runs perfectly.
It should start by itself, but I am not sure if its electrical or mechanical. Odd that it starts when the engine is barely warm.
I had a similar problem last year and had it completely serviced and has been O.K. till now. Nearest service is quite a trek.
Thanks


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Does it run from a secondary battery?

When switched on the fan runs to get air moving.

After a short while the glow plug is energised.
That takes a lot more current than the fan.

I suggest that your secondary battery may not have enough oomph to cope with the ignition phase, until you put a bit more charge in it by running the engine.

Just a thought.

Easy to check if you measure the voltage as it powers up.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gas*

Hello there,

Is your fuel tank full?

Many webasto instalations along side diesel engines can be tricky when the tank falls below 1/3rd full.

Trev.


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi,

The older models are fuelled from an internal tank which uses the diesel return or spill off pipe to fill it when the engine is running. When the heater unit is started i.e. first thing in the morning, there is enough fuel in the internal tank for about 30 mins of heating. If you need to run the engine first to get fuel into the unit I would suspect the problem is the fuel lines. Its possible that the feed and return pipes are connect the wrong way round and the fuel is being syphoned back to the tank.

Neil


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Cabra

The old Webasto heaters had a low voltage glow plug with a resistor in line to regulate the voltage, and the voltage at the webasto glow plug was "CRITICAL" so if the supply battery is slightly low the webasto would not fire up, the later webasto heaters have a 13 volt glow plug (with 12 volt stamped on it) I think, but I often found the heaters would always fire up with the engine running, but if the engine had not been run for a few hours, and the batteries had any sort of load on them the heaters would not fire up, also the amount of lift from the fuel level to the heater made a difference in the fire up time,
1st Test your voltage.
2nd Is your fuel filter OK, there is often a filter in the fuel line,

Hope this helps, good luck

Colin R......


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

Hi
Thanks Pippin,Teemyob,Neil&Sue, Cowly for your prompt reply.Several things to think about there so will let you know how it goes probably after Christmas now.
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you all.


----------

